# Mail, Hotmail et Leopard



## modjo6 (26 Octobre 2007)

j'ai configuré mon logiciel Mail avec ma messagerie hotmail tout fonction a peut prés bien 
pensez vous que tout va remarcher apres l'instalation de Loépard ???


----------



## CBi (26 Octobre 2007)

Je serais prêt à passer à Léopard si je pouvais être rassuré sur la compatibilité de 3 logiciels "poids lourds" =

Apple Remote Desktop 2.2
Photoshop CS 8.0
Final Cut Express 1.0

Si j'ai à renouveler ces trois-là suite au passage à Léopard, ça va faire cher juste pour le plaisir du dock en 3D...


----------



## hemelune (26 Octobre 2007)

Apr&#232;s install de l&#233;opard httpmail ne fonctionne plus, verifier si il existe une nouvelle version pour 10.5 ....

Photoshop CS2 lui fonctionne comme avant ...


----------



## philjac22 (26 Octobre 2007)

depuis que je suis passé sur léopard, Mail me demande sans arrêt mes mots de passe. Pareil sous Netnewswire. Je suis allé me baladé dans trousseaux d'accés et j'ai fait une réparation mais rien y fait. Trousseau d'accès est instable sur ma machine et il plante facilement lorsque je vais dans la rubrique internet. Qqun a le même pb?


----------



## philjac22 (26 Octobre 2007)

j'ai trouvé la solution dans le forum en virant le fichier login.keychain.
A+


----------



## CBi (26 Octobre 2007)

philjac22 a dit:


> depuis que je suis passé sur léopard, Mail me demande sans arrêt mes mots de passe.



C'est sûrement un truc pour ne pas trop désorienter ceux qui switchent depuis Vista


----------



## kaput2004 (28 Octobre 2007)

Le plugin HTTPMail version 149 est rejeté par OS x Leopard. Il y a t'il une nouvelle sortie pour avoir Messenger (courriels) sous Mail (version Leopard)?


----------



## ptsm (29 Octobre 2007)

Regarde par ici: FreePops
J'ai juste dl le fichier et sauvé le manuel, j'essayerai un autre jour.
Mais si quelqu'un tente le coup, merci de me dire si ça fonctionne.


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2007)

Jusqu'&#224; Tiger inclus, aucun probl&#232;me avec FreePOPs.
Au pire, je suppose qu'une petite recompilation peut suffire &#224; le rendre compatible.

Pour ceux qui pr&#233;f&#232;rent les interfaces graphiques au Terminal, il y a MacFreePOPs.


----------



## zeldar (31 Octobre 2007)

Je viens d'installer Macfreepops sous Leopard mais file/préference reste grisé. Une idée?


----------



## caporalhart (2 Novembre 2007)

moi aussi c'est grisé je voudrais bien un peu d'aide parce que c'est pas clair tout cela !


----------



## ptsm (2 Novembre 2007)

Tous les r&#233;glages se font dans Extra Options, &#224; d&#233;rouler.


----------



## steiner (4 Novembre 2007)

Mouarf j arrive pas à faire fonctionner cette appli  si quelqu'un savait m'expliquer pas à pas ce serait sympa :s
NB: je suis derrière un routeur donc faudra probablement ouvrir des ports

Merci d'avance


----------



## Ez3kiel (5 Novembre 2007)

Alors, il faut :

1- Lancer MAC Free POP
2- Cliquer sur "Start freepopsd service"
3- Quitter MAC free POP
4- Configurer son compte dans mail et mettant comme serveur pop : 127.0.0.1, dans avanc&#233; mettre comme port : 2000

Aucune ouverture de port (routeur, firewall) n'est n&#233;cessaire


----------



## steiner (5 Novembre 2007)

Et dans le serveur d'envoi je mets quoi ? :s
Et pour le serveur pop faut mettre 127.0.0.1 quelque soit notre configuration r&#233;seau ? 
Car chez moi rien ne marche l&#224; :s


----------



## danielfranck21 (6 Novembre 2007)

Je voulais juste dire à Ez3kiel un grand merci, parce que apparemment ca marche chez moi ! En tout cas je recois les mail de ma boîte.... je n'ai pas encore essayer d'en envoyer un ! Mais ca sera une surprise !
youhou !


----------



## Ez3kiel (6 Novembre 2007)

steiner a dit:


> Et dans le serveur d'envoi je mets quoi ? :s
> Et pour le serveur pop faut mettre 127.0.0.1 quelque soit notre configuration réseau ?
> Car chez moi rien ne marche là :s



MacFreePOP, ou n'importe que outil du même type ne marche que pour la réception des mails. Pour le serveur d'envoi (SMTP) il faut mettre un autre compte mail disposant d'un serveur SMTP.

Et oui il faut mettre 127.0.0.1 quelle que soit la config réseau, en fait cette adresse désigne ton ordinateur.



			
				danielfranck21 a dit:
			
		

> e voulais juste dire à Ez3kiel un grand merci, parce que apparemment ca marche chez moi ! En tout cas je recois les mail de ma boîte.... je n'ai pas encore essayer d'en envoyer un ! Mais ca sera une surprise !
> youhou !



Pas de quoi


----------



## steiner (6 Novembre 2007)

Merci merci. 
En ce qui me concerne grâce à ce fil et a une autre recherche plus poussée sur le forum, tout marche impec  
Il fallait juste que je fasse la dernière maj de MFP et que passe à Hotmail Live machin bidule truc 
Merci encore pour l'aide 
Je n'ai plus aucun regret en ce qui concerne le passage tiger => leopard maintenant


----------



## danielfranck21 (8 Novembre 2007)

Re !

Je sui désolé mais j'ai encore un problème. J'ai installer macfreepops, j'ai réglé les ports dans mail et ça a marché !
Sauf que ce matin, à ma grande surprise je ne pouvais plus me connecter à mon compte. Il y a un panneau attention et c'est marqué :

Erreur détectée par le serveur : Le serveur «*127.0.0.1*» a refusé une connexion sur le port 2000.

Je ne comprend rien à cette histoire de port, pouvez-vous m'aider à règler ce problème ?

merci

dan


----------



## ptsm (8 Novembre 2007)

J'ai &#233;galement un probl&#232;me bizarre avec MacFreePops:
j'ai une vieille adresse hotmail.com. Je n'ai jamais r&#233;ussi &#224; m'y connecter avec MFP, &#224; chaque fois il dit que le serveur refuse mon mot de passe, alors qu'il est juste. Par contre, &#231;a fonctionnait avec une adresse hotmail.fr. Jusqu'&#224; il y a quelques jours, o&#249; il s'est mis &#224; refuser aussi mon mot de passe hotmail.fr, alors que je n'ai rien touch&#233;.

Bizarre bizarre quoi. Le cr&#233;ateur de l'app n'a pas su me dire d'o&#249; pouvait provenir le probl&#232;me..


----------



## danielfranck21 (12 Novembre 2007)

Apparemment il n'existe aucune solution.... Il ne me reste plus qu'à utiliser la bonne vieille méthode....

Merci quand même!

la bise

dan:hein:


----------



## togra (12 Novembre 2007)

danielfranck21 a dit:


> Apparemment il n'existe aucune solution.... Il ne me reste plus qu'à utiliser la bonne vieille méthode....
> 
> Merci quand même!
> 
> ...



J'ai eu un problème similaire au tien (sous tiger), un début de solution par ici  ???


----------



## klerann (19 Novembre 2007)

Ez3kiel a dit:


> Alors, il faut :
> 
> 1- Lancer MAC Free POP
> 2- Cliquer sur "Start freepopsd service"
> ...



Y-a-t-il besoin de relancer Free Pop après parce qu'il me semble que c'est trop facile de l'ouvrir, cliquer une fois et l'oublier.
Pour ma part, j'ai suivi les indications et il me met: _*Il existe peut-être un problème avec le serveur de courrier ou le réseau. Vérifiez les réglages du compte «*Hotmail *****» ou réessayez.

Erreur détectée par le serveur : Nom dutilisateur POP «******» inconnu.*_

Les *** c'est mon nom d'utilisateur

une idée ? 

PS: Je suis sur Leopard


----------



## DamienTTT (19 Novembre 2007)

Le plug-in httpmail pour 10.5 est téléchargeable ici : http://blog.danielparnell.com/
Fonctionne très bien


----------



## olv (19 Novembre 2007)

Hum bizard, pour ma  part je pense avoir fait exactement ce qui est demandé et voila le message d'erreur qui apparait:



> Impossible de se connecter à 'Mon compte hotmail'
> Access to Hotmail via Outlook and Outlook Express now requires a subscription. Please sign up at http://join.msn.com/general/Email



C'est une histoire de fou ce paramétrage!


----------



## ike42 (22 Novembre 2007)

bonsoir, une personne aurait un tuto pour parametrer httpmail avec mail sous léopard? je suis novice, et malgré les recherches sur le forum je ne comprends rien!

j'ai un compte msn en : hotmail.fr et mon fournisseur d'accès est orange

merci d'avance


----------



## Dlyan (23 Novembre 2007)

httpmail ne fonctionne pas sous leopard


----------



## ike42 (23 Novembre 2007)

oui httpmail a fait planter totalement imail mais heureusement sur le forum, j'ai trouvé une solution et j'ai réussi à le désinstaller mais je ne recommande surtout pas ce logiciel


----------



## ptsm (23 Novembre 2007)

Si, la nouvelle version d'httpmail fonctionne très bien avec Léopard, et c'est beaucoup pus pratique que toutes les autres solutions.

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/18189


----------



## legacytahiti (5 Décembre 2007)

SALUT A TOUS!

Mon problème est le suivant, j'utilise mail sur leopard. La connection a mon compte hotmail.com n'a aucun soucis.

SAUF, quand je veux supprimer définitivement mes messages via MAIL, 

ils disparaissent de l'interface "BOITE DE RECEPTION" mais reviennent quelques minutes plutard téléchargés directement de mon compte hotmail.

j'ai bien sur supprimer dans la corbeille de MAIL les messages supprimés precedement.
La suppression via Mail n'a donc aucun effet sur la supression via le compte Hotmail.com

Je rappelle que l'envois de mail et la reception via MAIL marche nickel

Je vous remercie de votre aide.


----------



## whereismymind (7 Janvier 2008)

J'ai exactement le même problème. Chaque mail est retéléchargé indéfiniment, impossible de s'en débarrasser. Ils sont pourtant signaler en "Mails lus" quand j'ouvre mon compte Hotmail depuis le site ...

Quelqu'un aurait trouvé une solution entre temps ?


----------



## nicolasl (5 Février 2008)

Bonjour, 
Je relance le sujet, j'ai le même problème de mail qui ne sont pas définitivement supprimés et je trouve ça vraiment bloquant.

Peut etre qq'un a t'il trouvé une solution depuis...

Merci à vous.


----------



## whereismymind (5 Février 2008)

Je pense que c'est un bug plus qu'autre chose. Ça sera probablement corrigé dans une future version. Le problème étant qu'HTTPMail Plugin est mis à jour assez rarement.


----------



## bilman (11 Août 2009)

Je relance le sujet car je connais le même problème (les actions faites sous mail ne sont pas répercutées sur le webmail hotmail). Vous avez réussi à le résoudre ?


----------

